# Alum cats



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

fished north end of alum today Howard road area 10:30 to 2:30 we caught 15 cats. Biggest bout 5 pounders if your looking for good eaters good place to go now lot of smaller 2 to 3 pounders very clean looking . Used shad as bait fish were in about 5 foot of water


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! The channels always seem to be very clean looking out of Alum! A very healthy population there! Sounds like you had a good time too! Nice job!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the report Jones! I'm going to try to get out for a bit tonight and clean the cobwebs off my castnet.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

FINMAN said:


> Thanks for the report Jones! I'm going to try to get out for a bit tonight and clean the cobwebs off my castnet.


Fin.man we tried the shad hole at the river all small ones 3 inchers but they were in there thick . I prefer bigger ones that I can fillet and use the fillets for bait but these worked we missed a bunch of bites also good luck keep me posted


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Fished from around 11 til 6 yesterday and landed 30 cats by myself. Biggest was a Fish Ohio 27"

Using whole small shad.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Fished from around 11 til 6 yesterday and landed 30 cats by myself. Biggest was a Fish Ohio 27"
> 
> Using whole small shad.


Nice job bottom bouncer that's all the shad we had was the small ones but better than none glad you got a big one . Might hit Hoover this weekend I tend to get bigger ones out of there


----------

